# Special project: Hauling sand



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It was time to add sand in the pens. I've already put 1 cubic yard of sand in the main pen today and it needs about a 1/3 yard more to finish the job. 
I've already bought a 2nd cubic yard of sand and will get started early in the morning putting it in the small pen. I'm also expanding the main pen by another 8'x 8' and will need to add sand in that section. Chop chop!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Big project and you'really expanding? Why is that? More chickens?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, a pen expansion. I decided not to expand the coop because all I had to do is add another roost bar inside the main coop. I'm moving the BR's to the smaller coop/pen in the spring. The main pen will have the new birds once they get old enough around late next summer. I'm getting 5 or 6 chicks in February.
I badly needed to add sand in the pens from all the rains we had this past summer and from Irma. 
Tomorrow I'm getting my 3rd truckload of sand for the expanded area, then getting it built. Everything is staged and ready to go. I should be done with it by the end of the week.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OH!
Funny I thought the old birds were going to the feed store and you get new birds. I was wondering if you were really going to boot them out after years of fine service, LOL.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember on LINY, getting 10 -15 yards of sand delivered at a time to help the drainage for the paddocks. Talk about moving a mountain! Took me weeks to spread .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> OH!
> Funny I thought the old birds were going to the feed store and you get new birds. I was wondering if you were really going to boot them out after years of fine service, LOL.


Yeah, that's what I said; change 2, mod 2 lol.
The small coop can only hold 2 birds. I have 3 BR's and the one that lays eggs the least will be donated to the feed store.

Ten to fifteen yards of sand IS a mountain of sand to move. Makes me break out in a sweat thinking about it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Let' see, I have one 10 yr old, 2 almost 10, one 8yr old, a few 6 yr Olds or 5 yr Olds, 9 2/3 yr old silks, and 6 9 week old polish. And Mr. 9 week old roo jumps into my lap, and doesn't mind being picked up. I swear those wcb polish are the sanest and friendliest ones.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Unfortunately we dont have the land to keep old birds like I did in Georgia. So I have to take non productive birds to the feed store. City ordinance prevents slaughtering for meat or culling for whatever reason, even though I have done so. Believe me, I'd love to have old hens hanging around living out their lives.
Additionally I wont take a suspected "infective" bird off our property. I cull and bury it. I had one BR that I culled and buried 2 years ago for suspected ecoli or necrotic enteritis.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,looks like hard work,which is good for you but don't over do it.I don't know about shoveling sand but shoveling snow causes heart attacks if you're not use to it.I would imagine sand is similar.Check one more thing off your list.....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I started the pen expansion early this morning (only 8'x8'.) I got the apron down and secured to the landscaping posts; welded fence wire with one layer of chicken wire on top. It was time consuming but necessary. Tomorrow the 2x4's go up, and chicken wire on one side. 
Here's a few pics; there's leftover sand under the gray tarp. I'll probably get another yard of sand Thursday and fill it in at that time.


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Unfortunately we dont have the land to keep old birds like I did in Georgia. So I have to take non productive birds to the feed store. City ordinance prevents slaughtering for meat or culling for whatever reason, even though I have done so. Believe me, I'd love to have old hens hanging around living out their lives.
> Additionally I wont take a suspected "infective" bird off our property. I cull and bury it. I had one BR that I culled and buried 2 years ago for suspected ecoli or necrotic enteritis.


Honestly, if it were me, I'd just go ahead and cull the one little hen myself. Easier for you, more peaceful for her and how would the city ever know any better?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,looks like hard work,which is good for you but don't over do it.I don't know about shoveling sand but shoveling snow causes heart attacks if you're not use to it.I would imagine sand is similar.Check one more thing off your list.....


You're correct and thanks CQ. I'll be 65 in early January (even got my Medicare card last month haha.) I'm used to working outside in the heat and humidity. I'm in decent shape for an old fart and know when to stop. I dont know about snow, but when sand is wet from rain, it's heavier to load and shovel. This was the case with these loads of sand. That's when I shovel half a load or my shoulder lets me know about it lol.

Sara Silver. There's no need for me to cull one of the BR hens. My birds are healthy as can be. However only two can fit inside the small coop, one has to go to the feed store. That will be the one who lays the least eggs or the one who doesnt lay at all. If they all lay, or dont lay...the lowest in the pecking order will be going to the feed store. Whoever buys her from the feed store will be getting a healthy bird for their flock or table for supper.
The main coop will eventually be taking in 5-6 birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well Dawg, all my chest pain is in bed either in the morning or at night. Never when I'm doing heavy labor. Go figure.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Well Dawg, all my chest pain is in bed either in the morning or at night. Never when I'm doing heavy labor. Go figure.


Better get checked out Karen.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm almost finished with the pen expansion. I left one end open in order to easily load sand into the pen. I'll enclose it Friday and then open up the opposite end for my birds to explore the new pen. I still have to add hardware cloth to the bottom part of the enclosure. Also have another cubic yard of sand waiting for me in the truck, chop chop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Better get checked out Karen.


I have a blockage that's managed with nitro tabs if needed and aspirin.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I have a blockage that's managed with nitro tabs if needed and aspirin.


?????What's blocked?Why isn't it being unblocked and a stent added if needed?It only takes minutes for your heart to kill you and you are not too young, either.My stepmother dropped dead in the liquor store parking lot days before she was scheduled to have surgery to have hers fixed.One minute she was alive,the next, dead as a doorknob and they couldn't bring her back,her arteries were blocked.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They do medication management if possible if under 75% blocked. My mother has a stent.


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> You're correct and thanks CQ. I'll be 65 in early January (even got my Medicare card last month haha.) I'm used to working outside in the heat and humidity. I'm in decent shape for an old fart and know when to stop. I dont know about snow, but when sand is wet from rain, it's heavier to load and shovel. This was the case with these loads of sand. That's when I shovel half a load or my shoulder lets me know about it lol.
> 
> Sara Silver. There's no need for me to cull one of the BR hens. My birds are healthy as can be. However only two can fit inside the small coop, one has to go to the feed store. That will be the one who lays the least eggs or the one who doesnt lay at all. If they all lay, or dont lay...the lowest in the pecking order will be going to the feed store. Whoever buys her from the feed store will be getting a healthy bird for their flock or table for supper.
> The main coop will eventually be taking in 5-6 birds.


Oh sorry, I'm new to this & didn't realize there was a chance of being adopted from the store. The only one around here doesn't take in any birds for any reason. I hope yours can find your hen a nice home to retire too!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I got the sand in the pen this morning, glad that's over with. Tomorrow I'll finish enclosing the pen and adding hardware cloth.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm lucky (?) I have all beach sand. It's crappy planting anything tho. I will be using a mixture of compost horse manure, sand, and compost/cow stuff. That should do it....... Lord help me have the strength to get it done!

My mother keeps saying that my front "garden" by the front door needs some more stuff. I have 4 yews that need no care and a metal giant bird that needs no care. I am never out front and people don't walk by on a somewhat busy road. Who needs the garden of Eden out front? 

Then she says I need to get rid of these messy leafy things. Well I don't think so since they're rare! It took a few years for them to bloom at all!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just think Karen, maybe in a thousand years (or sooner,) you might be on beach front property lol.
I'm sure we'll be 20 feet under water! Maybe good fishing over our house? LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Special Project: Completed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How beautiful! And Rusty looks happy.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks. It's Rusty approved lol.
The 2 stumps you see are oak, cut down after Irma. I picked them up down the street about a week after the storm. After I put them in the pen, fire ants nested under them.
Sevin dust took care of them and now the chickens dont have a problem hopping up on the stumps to preen themselves.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks great! I'll have to show hubby. Karen, blockage is no joke on top of the stress of the family does not help matters either! If your pain is while you are at rest, then I'd let your cardiologist aware of that. I would think a stint is the better way to go if at all possible. Love the stump!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice job!!!I'm proud of you!!!Have the chickens moved in yet?Every time you or someone else mentions fire ants,I say a little prayer it's too cold for them up here.I don't want them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've built many coops/pens over the years. I've learned alot since I first started. Basically it's building according your environment where you live.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday I spent the day shoveling from the pile of black rubber mulch and moving it to line the outside of the patio 2 feet wide. Then I plant the plants. I will leave space in between them for my daylilies. Daylilies are wonderful but need some plants around them. They continuing blooming for about a month and each flower lasts a day. Sometimes they flower twice in the year. Every other year you yank the plant out of the ground, place the roots in water and bang them around to loosen them and have more daylilies!!! When I left NY I took 1/2 a ball of every day lily. Unfortunately there was no good place to plant them and they didn't make it. How sad!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You're down there gardening while we're up here looking at snow in 2 degree weather.Rub it in...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> You're down there gardening while we're up here looking at snow in 2 degree weather.Rub it in...


CQ, you know what they say, dont you?
Better you than me!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Looks great! I'll have to show hubby. Karen, blockage is no joke on top of the stress of the family does not help matters either! If your pain is while you are at rest, then I'd let your cardiologist aware of that. I would think a stint is the better way to go if at all possible. Love the stump!


Shelby, the cardiologist said I'm not blocked enough for a stent and they like to manage with meds if possible. I personally think dehydration has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Shelby, the cardiologist said I'm not blocked enough for a stent and they like to manage with meds if possible. I personally think dehydration has a lot to do with it.


You know your body better than anyone! My dad was 42 and had a massive heart attack....and survived. Been down that road many a time and stents became common. His was from smoking. Has done tons better since then and he's almost 70!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My mother ended up with a stent. She was born in Germany during WW11, and there were times they ate lard on bread. Of course as an adult she ate the wrong things.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I hear ya. I am getting back to exercising this week. Ate too much during the holidays


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your mom was born during WWII in Germany?Wow,I bet she has stories to tell.My father fought in WWII and noone told me stories,they refused, I guess to spare me the horrors.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My mom is from Ireland. She went to London during the war and was a bus driver and nurse. She told me some stories about the blitz and the V-1 & V-2 rockets, very interesting.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I bet. when I was in high school, I wanted to enlist in the Air Force. Dad was completely against it. that was the only time he ever really talked about the marine corp. Still wont and refuses to watch any war movies. He was awarded the purple heart.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you imagine the horrors they lived?Now there's the threat of another world war.I have a teacup and saucer my dad brought back from the war.It's stamped with "Made in Occupied Japan".I also have a pair of vases brought here in a boat by my great-grandfather in 1869 from Germany.My grandmother told me in the 80's that they were almost 200 y o so I reckon they are now.One of these days I'm gonna try to find out if they are worth anything,out of curiosity but I haven't gotten that curious yet.I got all of this old stuff from my family but don't know the stories behind them and no one left to ask,which is sad.


----------

